# "eres una cosita abrazable"



## Aquave

¡Hola!

Me gustaría saber si hay una traducción para "abrazable". Mi maestra de alemán me dio esta frase "Das wäre gut zu umarmen". Pero eso haría muy larga la oración! ¡Gracias!


----------



## heidita

Aqua, necesitamos conexto. Probablemente era figurativo.

*Bienvenido al foro.*


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Qué onda!

Yo usaría la palabra "knuddelig".
Fijate que también existe el verbo "knuddeln" que es una forma de abrazarle a alguien con mucho cariño.


----------



## Sidjanga

DonManuel_CH said:


> Qué onda!
> 
> Yo usaría la palabra "knuddelig".
> Fijate que también existe el verbo "knuddeln" que es una forma de abrazarle a alguien con mucho cariño.


Sí, entonces una posible traducción de la frase podría ser _"Du bist zum Knuddeln!"_


Aquave said:


> "das weäre gut zu umarmen".


Esto no tiene ni el más mínimo sentido como traducción de "eres una cosita abrazable", a menos que lo digas de una cosa/a una cosa, mirando de reojo a alguien a tu lado y hablándole en castellano más a la cosa y en la traducción al alemán más a la persona a tu lado.  
Pero de todas formas seguiría sonando muy raro, con poca correlación entre los dos idiomas.
¿De dónde es tu profesora?

EDIT:
[la frase _"das wäre gut zu umarmen"_ a su vez, en castellano sería algo entre _"(esto) sería bueno abrazarlo"_ y _"sería fácil de abrazar"_]


----------



## craiout

"Du bist mein Knuddelbärchen" me parece cariñoso


----------



## Aquave

¡Muchisimas gracias por sus comentarios! Solo para especificar la razón de la frase, una amiga me dice que soy "una cosita abrazable" (porque soy "muy peque" ahah) y quería saber cómo se decía en alemán.

Mi maestra es de Alemania, solo que a lo mejor ¡no le supe bien dar la idea! 

¡Les agradezco de nuevo!


----------

